# systematic awakening



## annasmom (Oct 1, 2002)

So, I was flipping through "what to expect the first year" because it is the end of dd's first year and I wanted to see if I missed anything









Well, as it turns out, I did miss something. I found out (on pg 261) that I am softhearted and weaknerved because I chose not to CIO.

Anyway, the book recommended something called systematic awakening. One is supposed to keep track of the babies sleep schedule for a week and get an idea when exactly they will awaken. Then one is supposed to wake them a half hour before they would awaken naturally, and then just put them back to sleep using whatever methods work (rocking, nursing, etc.).
By lengthening the time between the awakenings and then phasing them out, supposedly the child will sleep through the night.

Is something like this healthy? I am not expecting much from a recommendation from a book that calls me weaknerved...but I was just wondering what others thought.

I would think it would make a very grumpy baby...

ALso, dd went a few weeks waking every 45 minutes. It wasn't long before I was waking every 44 minutes. Wouldn't something like this just shorten the child's sleep cycles?

just curious what other mom's think of this...

Kirsten

mom to Anna...1 yo next week!


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d

I read that, too. I think it sounds interesting, but it sounds like too much work for me. For it to work, your child would have to have reasonably regular waking times. My dd doesn't. I could never wake up at predetermined times and do that whole schedule shifting thing. But that's just me...

Maybe someone else can help more. Let us know what you decide







!


----------



## kimbalicious (Sep 1, 2002)

You know I worked in bookstores for years and always pushed the "What to Expect...." series because so many Mom's and Mom's to be seemed to like them. Once I became pregnant and started reading them I just was shocked at some of the ideas they have and recommended. The systematic awakening system just seems mean. I know I'd be irked (to put it mildly) if someone pulled that stunt on me.

BTW my ob told me to not bother reading the series -- she said they were alarmist. She said if I had them fine, that way no one would give them to me.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I would think it would make for one grumpy mama.

That just sounds weird to me. Ds often wakes at the same times during the night, so I'm supposed to set the alarm for 2:30am so I can nurse him to sleep rather than doing it at 3am? I just don't see the point of it.


----------

